# What to use for ramps?



## Mike (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey there, sooo I built my two ratties their cage from scratch. I think it all came out pretty well, even though it is not the prettiest thing in the world. All in all it cost me about 40 bucks. I wish I could post pics. Anyway, I have a question.

For one of the ramps, leading from the ground floor (heh) to the second floor, I made the mistake of using a linoleum/carpet remnant. NEVER let this happen to you! It seems to be super hard to clean. I am getting rid of it. As you may have read from a previous post, my boys have mites. I am just visualizing swarms of mites nesting in this carpet ramp. Lesson learned. Now I just don't know what to put in place of the carpet ramp. Any ideas?


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

fine mesh wire will work. Anything less than 1/4 inch square. You can get smallish rolls of them at your local hardware store.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't suggest wire.

Or wood, if they have mites(the mites can burrow into this).
Try finding something around the house that's super-strong plastic and try it.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

a plastic cutting board would work if you can find a way to attach it. i once had rats with mites. as annoying as these buggers are they are at least easy to get rid of. take your rats to the vet for the mite killer medication, i should be topical though there is an injectable version as the topical is less stressful and painful on the rats. then let your rats out to play in the bath tub for an hour while you bleach wash the cage. make sure to rinse well. the rule of thumb is when you think you've rinse enough rinse again. wash all blankets and cloth toys in the washer machine with bleach and rinse twice. and plastic toys wash with the cage. throw out the wooden toys. its all a pain in the butt but easier to deal with then some other things i've had to deal with living on a farm. another good thing to would be to change the type of bedding you're using if you're using a type of wood chip. they are the most common to carry mites. i use yesterdays news myself. i find for the amount you get the price isn't too bad and the odour control on it is great. i've also never have had a problem with mites since using yesterdays news.


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't know if this will be a good enough suggestion as it depends how high you shelves are, but we sometimes use a large parrot ladder as a way up from the floor. If you get the ones that are made from real branches you have the added bonus of the ratties be able to chew it too.

If you're having problems with mites, I'm sure you could find a plastic version somewhere.

Another idea I've just had (it's off the top of my head so may not work :? ), you could use a 2 litre bottle, cut off the top and bottom and use it as a tunnel or cut it open and use as a ramp. Few drilled holes and clips and hey presto! :wink:

Good luck with your mitey rats


----------

